# I think I bid this rght



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I bidded this lot at $275 per 3-4 what do you think Approx 28000 square feet


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Is that for plowing and salting, or just for plowing? If just for plowing that is a lot of money for 28000 sq ft which would take me 25 minutes or so to plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Little high on the snow depth. What were you thinking ,charging that much


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems high to me. Unless it includes some shoveling and / or treatment.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

That's 45 minutes to an hours' worth of work. (just plowing)


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeh I guess it is a little high, LOL, what do you think half that, Im still trying to figure the salting, at least im not low balling LOL


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope I wasn't too low on this one, both pics are included in the price since the same person own both. I charged a trigger of 325 for 3-4 then every 3-4 is 225 No salt or shoveling, and I just push along the cars they clear the lots


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

first pic is approx 35000 and second pic is approx 27000 square feet


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to knock down that trigger. If you get people driving on it and it freezes you'll never be able to plow it up and people will be *****ing about it.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Im sorry the first hotel is 3-4 thats what they want, however I do agree with you, the second two is every 2 inches


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What kind of hotel wants wants 3-4 inch trigger? do they wear a turban by chance?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess so they sent me a piece of paper explaining what they want, and at the bottom of the sheet it says my guys have to check in with the manager before and after each push


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

grandview;804796 said:


> what kind od hotel wants wants 3-4 inch trigger? Do they wear a turban by chance?


hahahahahahahaha lol cheap mother &%#@*s is right


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

am I good with the 2nd and 3rd pics do you think, and how would 90 sound, since thats my hourly labor rate, and it should take less then a half hour


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

yeh their pull starts,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

fireboy6413;804816 said:


> am I good with the 2nd and 3rd pics do you think, and how would 90 sound, since thats my hourly labor rate, and it should take less then a half hour


You going to add a little in for profit?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Fire,
I don't think your off that much with the first price...your going to have to make two trips to clear up after all the cars leave anyway and If you include drive time too and from ,your close..alittle high but in the ball park....get the triggers down...explain to them the liabilities issue you BOTH face if someone slips and falls

As far as the second one, again get the triggers down, again explain the liabilities to you both and why you should plow with less then a 3 inch trigger.. I don't think your bidding high enough you have alot of time associated with these 2 including the fact that you'll have to come back to clear where the cars were parked after they leave


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mick76, I am going to try and talk with the hotel, first pic about the trigger, the second and third I dont have to clean up after, all I have to do is lean the roads, not the spaces, they have their own small truck to do the spaces. Also the owner of the second and third wants every 2 inches. I figured my trigger would be a higher price then go lower as the storm goes on, Ive never bid on jobs like this, I have smaller lots that I know the owners and I give them a flat rate per push, now I am taking the next step and getting out their


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

grandview;804796 said:


> What kind of hotel wants wants 3-4 inch trigger?


With a decent amount of traffic, I'd say by the time you hit 4" you would need a skid steer with a concrete hammer just to break up the snow. LOL



> do they wear a turban by chance?


I am sure they do. They are normally the ones that want a trigger like that and NO ice treatment. LOL


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

go for it, but explain the liabilities for both of you... did I say this before?...lol


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you guys think the pricing so far is fair, sorry to be a pain in the but, also I will do my hardest to get them down with the trigger, especially the wet snow we have been getting up here


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Burkartsplow;804774 said:


> 28000 sq ft which would take me 25 minutes or so to plow.


Do you have NOS in your plow truck? lol


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

So am i off, please someone help me with these prices, I have and 8/12 ft plow with wings, also have a skid steer with a pusher and a mason dump with a 9 ft plow


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

:salute:


creativedesigns;804969 said:


> Do you have NOS in your plow truck? lol


28000 is a small lot. With my 8.5 with wings on it (10'4") would only take me 25 minutes to do that area. :salute:


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

So i figured 110 is a fair price what do you thinl abput the other two


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I personally wouldn't give a discount for the 2nd, or 3rd, or 4th pass... charge them the same as your first push.....your pushing the same amount of snow each time so why give a discount?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes your right, its too laye now handed the bid in a few ago, do you think the price is fair for both propertys?


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

Fireboy-

just like your asking if your doing the right thing with your pricing you need to ask why are they looking for a new contractor... if they are new owners or whatever may be the case you need to "qualify" the client as to why they need your service......who cares what the triggers is if you are still waiting to get paid in August

I find it funny that I always see guys asking about why they want new clients but never go and find out from old contractor what issues they had with that client in the past. If a contractor calls me about an old client I will be honest with them out of respect of a guy trying to make a few bucks just like myself

for example this was a few years ago but we have 7 comp usa computer stores open in the area years ago and a buddy was in charge of their grounds contract called us and asked for snow services we did them for a year and the head office in Texas was always giving him the run around about snow payments so I did not renew due to slow payment. the following year the new contractor called me and I told him he would get paid at least 90 days and he said he was gonna try it for a year he did and was one and done just like us


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

If your using your $110 per hour like your doing with your first lot, and the other two lots are close to each other, and you'll be plowing every 3 inches..... I think you've got it


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Top Dog very good points, but I find the contractors around me are not so nice, they are out for them selves and only them selves. Hopefully I land these bids and it works out, we all need to start out somewhere, also all the guys that have been around for years have all the good accounts, its very political here, you have to know someone to get in, they don't care about the prices they want who they know. Its tough to build a reputation in landscaping and snow removal in rockland and Bergen. Also thanks a lot for sticking with me and helping me with these bids, I like to see guys helping out each other so no one is low balling anymore


----------

